# 2009 DUB Magazine Car Show & Concert ~ Los Angeles



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Lowriders will be part of the show once again!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 20 2009, 10:16 AM~13058889
> *Lowriders will be part of the show once again!
> 
> 
> ...


 special invite got a call 
the undertaker will be there :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Feb 20 2009, 09:28 AM~13058996
> *special  invite  got a call
> the  undertaker  will be  there  :biggrin:
> *


Cool Smiley! See you there!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 20 2009, 10:37 AM~13059067
> *Cool Smiley! See you there!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

NOT SURE YET , BUT I THINK BIG GROUPE CAR CLUB MITE B IN THE HOUSE !!!


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I think its sat march 21st

lookin forward to seein the nokturnal girls there :nicoderm:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

the dub show is going to be on the 22 , I think we might make it


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

whoa a couple weeks ago it was sat the 21st from 2 to 10. now its sunday 12 to 6. I prefer shows on sundays. always a great show. although someone got stomped out at the food court at the last show. hopefully this ones peaceful. :nicoderm:


----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

YOU KNOW BALLERZ INC IS GONNA COME OUT AND IMPRESS. SEE YOU FELLAS THERE...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BALLERZ INC_@Feb 24 2009, 11:31 AM~13097530
> *YOU KNOW BALLERZ INC IS GONNA COME OUT AND IMPRESS. SEE YOU FELLAS THERE...
> *



SOUNDS GOOD BALLERZ INC.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

always a great show. hit me up if u see me there! :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Updated Flyer


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE WITH 

MAIN EVENT FROM A.Z 
PAPA DONT TAKE NO MESS COMPTON 
SICK DUECE FROM SD
UNDERTAKER LA 
SOUTH SIDE BLUES LA 
EL PATRON LA 
COUPLE MORE TO COME :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 11 2009, 10:28 AM~13248126
> *MAJESTICS  WILL BE  THERE  WITH
> 
> MAIN  EVENT  FROM  A.Z
> ...


GOOD SHOW


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

*in the Westside Original Clothing Booth*


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 11 2009, 10:28 AM~13248126
> *MAJESTICS  WILL BE  THERE  WITH
> 
> MAIN  EVENT  FROM  A.Z
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

DA BLACK & BLUE WILL BE SWINGING THROUGH!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be in the house...and look for a feature on the show in a few issues......


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

GOOD LOOKIN ON THAT FLYER PROMO CODE. $17 AINT BAD. PURCHASED MINE JUST NOW. :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

So Dub is allowin Lowriders?
Whats the "tribute" all about....

were starvin out here in the east for something to do!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I hear the lowriders aren't just for exhibit this time...they are actually getting judged.......

Can't wait....I'll be leaving saturday morning.....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 18 2009, 06:38 PM~13319455
> *I hear the lowriders aren't just for exhibit this time...they are actually getting judged.......
> 
> Can't wait....I'll be leaving saturday morning.....
> *


Yep, that is a true statement. Last year was a tribute, this year is a tribute and a competition. Lots of top cars/clubs will be on hand. 

Jesse, sorry I didn't get a chance to say bye on Sunday. I went looking for you but you were not around. See you at the show!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>The BIG "T" will be in the house for sure with some of our rides and HDs</span>*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HighImageCarClub (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 19 2009, 07:16 AM~13324084
> *Yep, that is a true statement. Last year was a tribute, this year is a tribute and a competition. Lots of top cars/clubs will be on hand.
> 
> Jesse, sorry I didn't get a chance to say bye on Sunday. I went looking for you but you were not around. See you at the show!
> *


Wasup jae? We'll be at DUB this Sunday too. We'll see you there homie.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

bring ur umbrellas


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 11 2009, 09:28 AM~13248126
> *MAJESTICS  WILL BE  THERE  WITH
> 
> MAIN  EVENT  FROM  A.Z
> ...


see you their


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HighImageCarClub_@Mar 20 2009, 09:17 AM~13336118
> *Wasup jae? We'll be at DUB this Sunday too. We'll see you there homie.
> *


Cool! I'm on my way to move in right now!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 20 2009, 09:12 PM~13342315
> *see you their
> *


Twotonz, you coming down!? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 21 2009, 09:51 AM~13345759
> *Twotonz, you coming down!?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah....im getting ready to head outheir right now


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Mar 17 2009, 09:48 PM~13312364
> *So Dub is allowin Lowriders?
> Whats the "tribute" all about....
> 
> ...


MOVE TO DA WESTCOAST........ THATS WHAT I DID :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

PIX FROM THE MOVE IN... JUST MY THOUGHTS I BEEN TO MANY MANY LOWRIDER SHOW ALL OVER THE US, INCLUDING THE SUPERSHOWS AND MOVE IN IS ALWAYS A BIG PAIN IN THE ASS, GOTTA SAY THE DUB SHOW MOVE IN WAS QUICK AND EASY AND ALL INDOORS. DUBS GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE THEIR NAME TO DUBS AND LOW LOWS OR SOMETHING CAUSE FROM WHAT I HEARD THEY ARE GONNA EXPAND AND MAKE MORE SPACE AVAILABLE FOR LOWRIDERS NEXT YEAR... NOW WE JUST GOTTA SEE HOW THE JUDGING GOES THIS YEAR, AND MAYBE THEY SHOULD THINK OF DOING A HOPP NEXT YEAR TOO...


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

THIS IS THE 2 MILLION DOLLAR CAR THATS PROMOTED ON THE RADIO SPOTS, BUILT FOR THE OWNER OF G.A.S., HAD A CHANCE TO CHOP IT UP WITH THE ACTUAL BUILDER A YOUNG CAT PROBABLY LIKE 26 YEARS OLD. HE GAVE ME AND MY HOMIE A PERSONAL RUN DOWN ON THE BUILD AND THE CAR AND TWO OTHER BUILDS HES WORKING ON RIGHT NOW FOR THE U.S. AIRFORCE ONE THE STEALTH AND THE OTHER I CANT REMEMBER THE NAME BUT IT HAS THE KNTERIOR FROM A FIGHTER JET... COMPLETE WITH ALL THE CONTROLS... SICK....
















THIS CAR IS DUAL DRIVE, MEAN IT CAN BE LEFT OR RIGHT SIDE DRIVE, A 1OOK COMPUTER SYSTEM FULLY AUTOMATED EVERYTHING VIA VOICE COMMAND....


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

THATS ALL I GOT BEFORE I LEFT.. GONNA TAKE MORE TOMMARROW AT THE SHOW OF WHATEVER I MISSED...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

great pics! see everyone manana! :wave:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Show is going to be sick! The move in was a good time! Lowriders are all over the show!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

whoa the sun juz came out. so much for all this rain we supposed to get. gotta hop in da shower and get my ass on the road. dub here I come!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

COOL!!


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

i was there today. some real nice cars were there. ill be there soon in my 64 almost done.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

AIN'T NO SHOW WITHOUT THE LOW LOWS! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 22 2009, 11:51 PM~13359393
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nudesssssssssssssssssssssssss?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Mar 22 2009, 10:17 PM~13358597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore of the one on the left???


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 23 2009, 09:18 AM~13361732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

BIG ART N JOHN BLACK ELA CHAPTER








SO. CAL CHAPTER








GEORGE N HOMEBOY RIVERSIDE CHAPTER








DANNY BOY SO. CAL CHAPTER








JOHN BLACK 71 RIVI ELA CHAPTER








PAPA FRANK 65 CADDI ELA CHAPTER








JAMES MONTE CARLO ELA CHAPTER








ADAM 78 MONTE CARLO OC CHAPTER








65 IMPALA SO CAL CHAPTER 








LIL TONY PANEL BOMBS CHAPTER








DONALD SCOTT 58 IMPALA SO CAL CHAPTER








48 FLEETLINE BOMBS CHAPTER








SOME CUTIES , LOL ( GROUPIES )








JAMES ELA CHAPTER


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Mar 23 2009, 03:31 PM~13365055
> *
> SOME CUTIES , LOL ( GROUPIES )
> 
> ...



Talk about jail bait... :scrutinize: 


Nice pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

STYLISTICS Representing....  













































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Moe Swift cc (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Mar 23 2009, 02:31 PM~13365055
> *BIG ART N JOHN BLACK ELA CHAPTER
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 23 2009, 05:51 PM~13366401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mad Props goes out to Spike for getting the 4 out there!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## mundo (Aug 15, 2008)

Damn this looks better than the lowrider show. looks like everybody was given more room. Looks alot more organized than lowrider. 
looks like lowrider has some competition. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 23 2009, 05:21 PM~13366757
> *STYLISTICS Representing....
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 DA PICS


----------



## SICK SHOTS (Dec 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Mar 23 2009, 07:41 PM~13367837
> *:thumbsup:
> *


GOOD LOOKIN BIG DOGG , I WAS WORKIN ON UR GUYS PIX LAST NITE THEY'LL B UP 2MORROW !!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> THIS GIRL WAS FINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 24 2009, 10:24 AM~13373591
> *
> 
> THIS  GIRL WAS  FINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *


Any more shots of her???


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 24 2009, 11:26 AM~13373600
> *Any more shots of her???
> *


YA IN THE MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES TOPIC


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Mar 24 2009, 09:04 AM~13373400
> *GOOD LOOKIN BIG DOGG , I WAS WORKIN ON UR GUYS PIX LAST NITE THEY'LL B UP 2MORROW !!!
> *


 :0


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Mar 24 2009, 10:26 AM~13373609
> *YA  IN  THE  MAJESTICS  LOS ANGELES  TOPIC
> *


 :thumbsup: 

PM me the uncensored ones :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 26 2009, 08:35 PM~13401927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

good pics, i hope DUB Dallas is half as good as the one in LA..... :worship: 





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN 
DALLAS TX


----------

